# Plz help for Minor Peoject in Railway Reservation System



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2009)

Hie......I'm in BCA final yr. I'm supposed to do a minor project in Railway Reservation System in VB


So can ny1 here give me a rough idea about the modules, database, froms etc.

I'll b using VB6.0 and MS Access / Oracle as backend.


Plz provide me atleast the tables tat I shud make.......ths is my primary need


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2009)

ny1 here??? who can hlp me wid ths project????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2009)

yaar koi to help karo............at least giv me sum idea about the tables........plzzzzzz


----------



## dilshadhussain (Sep 11, 2009)

What kind of help do you need.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 11, 2009)

code u get for $$$
ideas u get for free


----------

